# What's happened to movietube?



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got back after a 2 week holiday and wanted to chill out and watch a film but it seems like movietube is no more?

Does anyone know of a similar site?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

movienight


----------



## gooniedog (Apr 20, 2015)

It's been on and off the last few days. Its happened before and then went back to business as usual, don't panic.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

gooniedog said:


> It's been on and off the last few days. Its happened before and then went back to business as usual, don't panic.


do you know an alternative that works the same, ie just click on a film and stream? Don't want to sign up or download anything


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

> do you know an alternative that works the same, ie just click on a film and stream? Don't want to sign up or download anything


http://putlocker.is/

or

https://primewire.unblocked.pw/?country=UK

Are some I use, pretty decent sites.


----------



## gooniedog (Apr 20, 2015)

Movietube has been shut down by mpaa. Gutted just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> do you know an alternative that works the same, ie just click on a film and stream? Don't want to sign up or download anything


yify.tv


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

The Man shut it down: https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-sues-movietube-sites-over-mass-piracy-150725/


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

onlinemovie.pro someone on here linked it a while ago.

Haven't checked it for a few weeks though.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

afdah


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Torrents FTW.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.watchfree.to/

I stream everything off there, tv shows are on the next day etc when shown in other countries. Quality site.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Bloody knew I should have watched the last episode of the walking dead on movietube Grrr..

Just got Amazon prime, but it's complete bollocks, so just cancelled it, it's as sh1te as Netflix ...


----------



## mnxcd (Mar 22, 2016)

Sub-Zero said:


> http://putlocker.is/
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 http://uflix.ws/


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

Playbox HD is the berries.....available on iOS, android and PC


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

Cartoon hd .... Works great, have it on Android and laptop and never any bother with them


----------



## moloko (Mar 29, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> http://www.watchfree.to/
> 
> I stream everything off there, tv shows are on the next day etc when shown in other countries. Quality site.


 http://uflix.ws/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you want Kodi now


----------

